#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Link Aggregation (LACP) TP-Link TL-SL2218

## juracijunior

Olá a todos, estou tentando fazer um Link Aggregation em um cenário muito parecido com o anexado, porem ao realizar as configurações nos TP-Link's o milrotik derruba a interface (que está com Loop Protect ativado).
Eu gostaria de um esclarecimento para saber qual direção tomar, pois pelo que li e entendi sobre o LACP ele não deveria gerar loop na rede já que a intenção é ter um Up-link de trafego dividido e maior.

----------


## Dessloki

Bom dia juracijunior,
Segue o link para o manual do produto, https://www.tp-link.com/br/faq-991.html.

*Introdução.
*
LAG é a abreviatura de grupo de agregação de links, incluindo o LAG estático e o LACP (Link Aggregation Control Protocol) dois mecanismos de conquista. O LACP, definido no IEEE802.3ad, é usado para combinar vários links físicos dinamicamente como um link lógico e, portanto, esse link lógico terá maior largura de banda e maior confiabilidade. Aqui vamos dar um exemplo para esclarecer como configurar o recurso LACP entre dois switches TP-Link.Cenário de AplicaçãoComo mostrado na imagem abaixo, aqui estão T3700G-28TQ v1 e T2600G-28TS v3. Queremos agregar as portas 10, 11, 12 do T3700G-28TQ e as portas 22, 23, 24 do T2600G-28TS via protocolo LACP.


*Processo de Configuração.*
Antes de tudo, em primeiro lugar, não podemos conectar os dois comutadores através de três cabos ao mesmo tempo, pois isso fará com que um loop broadcast se transmita se não houver uma configuração avançada como o LAG*. (ACHO QUE AQUI ESTÁ SEU PROBLEMA VICTOR).

*Para o T3700G-28TQ:Vá para Switching ----- LAG ---- LACP Config como capturas de tela abaixo. Verifique as portas 10, 11, 12, designe uma Admin Key 2 para essas portas. As portas com a mesma chave de administrador serão agregadas ao mesmo grupo. Deixe a prioridade da porta como padrão. Em seguida, escolha o modo como ativo e o status como ativar. E clique em Aplicar para ativar as configurações.



Ps.1. Um valor de prioridade de sistema menor indica uma prioridade de sistema mais alta. Ao trocar informações entre sistemas, o sistema com prioridade mais alta determina a qual agregação de link uma porta pertence e o sistema com prioridade mais baixa adiciona as portas adequadas à agregação de link de acordo com a seleção de seu parceiro. Se o valor da Prioridade do sistema for o mesmo, o dispositivo com endereço MAC menor possui maior prioridade.
2. Existem dois modos de portas: Ativo e Passivo. No modo Ativo, a porta pode enviar pacotes LACP ativamente enquanto no modo Passivo, a porta só pode enviar pacotes LACP depois de ter recebido um pacote LACP. Sugere-se que defina um lado como modo Ativo e o outro lado como modo Passivo.

*Para o T2600G-28TS:
*
O processo de configuração é basicamente o mesmo que acima. Na página principal da Web, vá para L2 RECURSOS ----> Alternando ----> LAG ----> LACP Config. Verifique a porta 22, 23, 24. E modifique o status como Ativar, ID do grupo como 2, Prioridade de porta como 32768, Modo como Passivo. Em seguida, clique em Aplicar.




Terminamos todo o processo de configuração. E agora devemos conectar as portas correspondentes dos dois comutadores com três cabos.

Resultados

Podemos verificar os resultados na tabela LAG. Como as linhas são agregadas ou desagregadas dinamicamente no grupo, quando conectamos três portas correspondentes, a porta 22-24 se tornará portas membro do LAG2 para o T2600G-28TS. Indica que o recurso LACP entra em vigor.



Na página Global Config, há a configuração Hash Algorithm. Nós normalmente o mantemos como padrão como SRC MAC + DST MAC. Quando os pacotes estão sendo encaminhados para um LAG, o switch executa a operação Hash Algorithm no endereço MAC de origem e destino de cada pacote e, de acordo com os resultados do cálculo, seleciona a porta correspondente para o encaminhamento de dados.

Nota:

É altamente recomendável que você configure primeiro o recurso LAG no switch antes de outras funções como VLAN, STP, QoS, GVRP, atributos de porta, modo de Aprendizado de Endereço MAC e outras configurações associadas. O grupo LAG é um link lógico e a configuração do LAG para esses recursos tem uma prioridade mais alta que a configuração das portas que o LAG inclui.

Volte ao exemplo que mencionamos acima. Após terminar a configuração do recurso LACP, haverá um LAG2 para o T2600G-28TS v3. E o LAG2 inclui as portas 22, 23, 24 como portas membro. Vamos tentar encontrar onde configurar o VLAN PVID do LAG2. Vá para L2 RECURSOS ---> VLAN ---> 802.1Q VLAN ---> Port Config. Existem duas colunas UNIT1 e LAG, conforme mostrado abaixo. Na UNIT1 nós poderíamos configurar a porta 22, 23, 24. E nos LAGS nós poderíamos configurar o LAG2. Como a porta 22, 23, 24 pertence ao LAG2, a configuração do LAG2 tem uma prioridade mais alta que a porta 22, 23, 24. Devemos clicar em LAGS e configurar o PVID de LAG2.


Espero que ajude!

----------


## andrecarlim

Nossa! Altamente didático, meus parabéns!

----------


## juracijunior

@*Dessloki*... Eu realmente fiz as configurações com os cabos conectados, tentarei realiza-lás desta forma ai apesar de não encontrar uma resposta logica para isso.

----------


## andrecarlim

> Eu realmente fiz as configurações com os cabos conectados, tentarei realiza-lás desta forma ai apesar de não encontrar uma resposta logica para isso.


A resposta "lógica" é simples meu chapa, já ouviu falar de LOOP? Se teus switch's não estavam com o STP ativo, você estava ocasionando um LOOP aí. É simples! Sempre que for configurar um LACP, primeiro configure os equipamentos envolvidos e somente após a configuração e VERIFICAÇÃO de tudo você conecta os cabos.

----------


## juracijunior

@*andrecarlim*.. Realizei esses testes hoje, mas mesmo assim continua apresentando LOOP na rede. Ainda estou buscando soluções. Sei que se eu colocar uma RB em cada ponta e fazer um bonding funciona de boas, mas eu faço questão de utilizar a função que o switch disponibiliza.

----------


## andrecarlim

> mas mesmo assim continua apresentando LOOP na rede


Cara, não acredito, digo isso porque justamente tenho a mesma situação, inclusive com o mesmo modelo de switch! Faz alguns prints de ambos os switchs de todas as configurações e apresenta aí pra ver se conseguimos te ajudar...

----------


## juracijunior

@*andrecarlim*, infelizmente eu tive que utilizar o switch e agora não tenho mais como realizar os testes, mas irei adquirir outro, se vc puder me dizer como exatamente realizou as configurações serei muito grato!!!

----------


## andrecarlim

> @*andrecarlim*, infelizmente eu tive que utilizar o switch e agora não tenho mais como realizar os testes, mas irei adquirir outro, se vc puder me dizer como exatamente realizou as configurações serei muito grato!!!


olha como esta o meu nas imagens em anexo.

----------


## fhayashi

Uma dúvida, quando tenho um router de cada lado, uso também o IP no hash ou IP destino seria do próprio router? Tem como balancear sendo só um router de cada lado?

----------


## andrecarlim

Eu costumo usar Layer 3 + 4 em LACP. Que seria src-ip, dst-ip, src-port e dst-port, fica bem "equilibrado".

----------


## fhayashi

> Eu costumo usar Layer 3 + 4 em LACP. Que seria src-ip, dst-ip, src-port e dst-port, fica bem "equilibrado".


Pois é André, procurei essa opção. Mas no TP-Link não achei a opção. O Hash algorithm não tem a opção da Porta

----------


## pablometal

> @*andrecarlim*, infelizmente eu tive que utilizar o switch e agora não tenho mais como realizar os testes, mas irei adquirir outro, se vc puder me dizer como exatamente realizou as configurações serei muito grato!!!


Fiz hoje mkt com tplink, e como vc aparece loop, acho que é conflito de sistemas, mkt, com mkt não acontece.

----------

